

Guide to Python Introspection - pjo
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-pyint.html

======
brendano
Missing a really great utility for this: <https://github.com/inky/see>

------
fara
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1226662>

------
Luyt
This article is a bit old (from 2002) and uses Python 2.2 (We're at 2.7
nowadays). I also miss function parameter and stack frame introspection.

